# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ավիավթար Սմոլենսկում. դժբախտ պատահա՞ր, թե՞ միտումնավոր սպանություն

## Artgeo

Կատինի ողբերգությունից 60 տարի անց պատմությունը կրկին կրկնվեց… Կրկին լեհ ժողովուրդը զրկվեց քաղաքական, մտավորական էլիտայից, կրկին Կատինում, կրկին Ռուսաստանում… Կրկին Լեհաստանի անկախության համար պայքարող լեհ ժողովուրդը զրկվեց պայքարի առաջնորդներից… Այս անգամ արդեն «ժողովրդավարական» կոչվող, բայց նույնքան տոտալիտար ու մոնղոլական պետությունում՝ Ռուսական բռնամիությունում։ Զարմանալու չի, որ ողբերգությունից անմիջապես հետո լեհ ժողովրդի մոտ կասկածներ առաջացան։ 

Կարծում եմ եկել է ժամանակը տարբերակների մասին խոսելու։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կիմանա՞նք երբևէ ճշմարտությունը այս ողբերգության մասին։

Այն, որ Եվրոպայի «հներից» որևէ բան սպասելն ավելորդ է, արդեն պարզ է։ 





Որևէ բան սպասել կաստրիրովաննի Օբամայից նույնպես ավելորդ է…

Իսկ ումից ինչ-որ բան կարող ենք սպասել…

----------


## Lion

> Կարծում եմ եկել է ժամանակը տարբերակների մասին խոսելու։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կիմանա՞նք երբևէ ճշմարտությունը այս ողբերգության մասին։


Հեսա սև արկղերը "կլսենք", սիրուն կլսենք, թե ոնցա Կաչինսկին հրամայում օդաչուներին վայրեջք կատարում, կլսենք, թե ոնցա նրանց սպառնում քրեական պատասխանատվությամբ... ու կցնդեն հերթական լեգենդները "մոնղոլների" ու "բռնամիության" մասին...

----------

davidus (20.04.2010), Hda (20.04.2010), Tig (20.04.2010), Բիձա (20.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հեսա սև արկղերը "կլսենք", սիրուն կլսենք, թե ոնցա Կաչինսկին հրամայում օդաչուներին վայրեջք կատարում, կլսենք, թե ոնցա նրանց սպառնում քրեական պատասխանատվությամբ... ու կցնդեն հերթական լեգենդները "մոնղոլների" ու "բռնամիության" մասին...


Սև արկղերի ապակոդավորման արդյունքում պարզ է դառնում, որ, ի տարբերություն Վրաստանի դեպքի, Կաչինսկին ճնշում չի գործադրել օդաչուների վրա: Եկեք օբյեկտիվ լինենք: Համ էլ՝ այս թեման ոչ թե քաղաքականության, այլ լավ ու վատ ծիծիկների մասին է:
Դրախտը Մերկելի ծիծիկների արանքում մահանալն է, դժոխքը՝ Պուտինի :Love:

----------

Tig (20.04.2010), Արևածագ (20.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Կարծում եմ եկել է ժամանակը տարբերակների մասին խոսելու։ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կիմանա՞նք երբևէ ճշմարտությունը այս ողբերգության մասին։


կարծում եմ ճշմարտությունը ոզնիին էլ պարզ  է /…/ : սպանեցին ռուսները, իրենք ուրիշ բանի ընդունակ չեն, դա ոզնուն էլ պարզ է… մի կողմից թուրքերը, մյուս կողմից ռուսները մյուս կողմից գերմանացին: առան եվրոպան բարբարսական աքցանի մեջ: իզուր չի որ իրար միշտ էլ կամ թաքուն կամ ափաշքյարա դաշնակից են եղել ես երեքը…

բայց կա նաև մյուս կողմը: իմանալով ռոների մասին, ինչ՞ գործ ուներ նա թռներ էտ բարբարոսներ երկիր: մազոխիստական աքցիա էր՞, ինչ էր՞՞՞:
ոնց որ Նիկոլը գնաց հանձնվեց Քոչի դատարանին… /աբսուրդ ա չէ՞  :Wink: /

----------


## Բիձա

Հաստատ ռսներն են սարքել: 
Մառախուղն էլ ա սարքովի, 4 անգամ պասադկի գնալ նստել չկարանալն էլ ա սարքովի, իսկ սամալյոտի ռեմոնտն արդեն խոսալու բան չի: Մեջը ռումբ են  մոնտաժ արած եղել, ու տոչնի վախտին մառախուղով ու սաղ կառավարությունն էլ մեջը տրաքացրին: Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, էդ խիարները խի հենց Վարշավայի վրա չտրաքացրին, ձեռի հետ մի ահագին էլ պալյակ կսպանեին: 
Դե դուռակ ռսներ են, ինչ իմանաս երևի խմած են եղել:

----------

davidus (20.04.2010), ministr (20.04.2010), Tig (20.04.2010), Աբելյան (20.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

Կարծում եմ, միակ բանը որ ռուսներն են սարքել էս պատմության մեջ, դա TU-154-ն էր:

----------

davidus (20.04.2010), keyboard (10.03.2012), Kuk (20.04.2010), Leo Negri (20.04.2010), ministr (20.04.2010), Moonwalker (13.08.2011), My World My Space (20.04.2010), NetX (22.04.2010), Rhayader (20.04.2010), Tig (20.04.2010), Արևածագ (20.04.2010), Բիձա (20.04.2010), Հայկօ (20.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2010), Տրիբուն (20.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Փորձեմ բերել քաղաքակիրթ սահմաններ բանավեճը… Հուսով եմ բաժնի մոդերատրները հետևողական կլինեն օֆֆտոպային և ձեռառնողական գրառումների դեմ պայքարում…



> Մառախուղն էլ ա սարքովի


Մառախո՞ւղ։ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bV87a_gO7o մի քանի րոպե անց։ Չեմ կարծում, որ շատ ուժեղ մառախուղ ա։ Բացի դրանից, Տու 154 Լադա Կալինա չի։ Այն ունի բազմաթիվ սարքավորումներ, որոնք ցանկացած պահին, ցակնացած տեղում, անկախ պայմաններից, հնարավորություն է տալիս որոշել ինքնաթիռի գտնվելու վայրը բոլոր առանցքներում։ Իսկ թե ինչո՞ւ այդ օրը չստացվեց պարզել և ինքնաթիռը մի քանի տասնյակ մետր շեղվել էր, պիտի պարզի անկախ քննությունը։ Քննությունը, որի ղեկավարը մեղադրվողներից մեկն է, չի կարող լնել անկախ։ 



> 4 անգամ պասադկի գնալ նստել չկարանալն էլ ա սարքովի


Շատ շնորհակալություն այս հարցը նշելու համար։ Մեղադրվող կողմը դեռ հաստատ չի որոշել, թե որ տարբերակն է իրեն հարմար։ Համաձայն եմ, սկզվում հենց 4 կամ 3 անգամ էր նշվում, բայց հիմա խոսում են, որ ընդամենը 1 (ՄԵԿ, ավելի հասկանալի один) անգամ է փորձել։
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ առաջին կեղծիքը չստացվեց կամ էս մեկը ավելի ձեռնտու է։



> Դե դուռակ ռսներ են, ինչ իմանաս երևի խմած են եղել:


Խնդրում եմ մոդերատորներին ուշադիր լինել ազգության նկատմամբ վիրավորանքներին։

----------

Sagittarius (22.04.2010), Աթեիստ (20.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, հպարտ եմ նախագահովս։ Նա, ԱՄՆ-ից հասավ Լեհաստան, ընկերոջ հուղարկավորությանը մասնակցելու համար… Չնայած հրաբուխին, չնայած Ռուսաստանի առաջին լեդիի ներկայությանը… Չնայած ամեն ինչի… Լեհ ժողովրդի ու Կաչինսկու եղբոր դեմքին  առաջին անգամ վերջին ծանր օրերի ընթացքում երևաց ոգևորություն, հույս ու նույնիսկ ժպիտ։ 





> Sofie Kozlowska 
> He was my President and now you are - thank you





> Prawdziwa przyjaźń nie przejmuje się granicami...
> Nie mogłam uwierzyć, gdy jednak Pana zobaczyłam wśród żałobników....
> Dobrze, że Pan dotarł... i dziękuję,że się Pan nie poddał!!!


Իրական ընկերությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում
Ես չէի հավատում, սակայն երբ տեսա Ձեզ հրաժեշտ տվողների մեջ…
Լավ է, որ եկել եք… Շնորհակալություն, որ չեք ենթարկվել ընդհանուր հոսանքին։




> Kaja Fijalkowska We, polish people, are under great impression with the way you acted. Really, nobody from European Union has arrived. Nobody from the West. They talk so much good things about us, they always tell that they support us, but when we are in need, they find lame excuses. Our whole history proves that, we could never depend on them. Shame on them. But it's not time to talk about backstabbers . Thank God for the volcano - it showed us our real friends, again.



http://www.rmf24.pl/raport-lech-kacz...258,cPack,1314







> На вопрос, когда будет предъявлена запись, генпрокурор Польши Анджей Серемет ответил, что "не видит препятствий для этого", кроме личных моментов, таких как, например, "молитва пилота перед ударом о землю". 
> 
> Как рассказал Серемет, "у следствия было четыре версии катастрофы - террористический акт, техническая авария, ошибка пилота и сочетание вух последних. Ни одна из них пока не исключается".


Այս պահին կա 4 տարբերակ ողբերգության։ Ահաբեկչություն, տեխնիկական անսարքություն, օդաչուի սխալ և վերջին երկուսը միասին։

Հինգշաբթի օրը որոշակի ինֆորմացիա կհայտնվի։

----------


## Hda

> ......
> Այս պահին կա 4 տարբերակ ողբերգության։ Ահաբեկչություն, տեխնիկական անսարքություն, օդաչուի սխալ և վերջին երկուսը միասին։
> 
> Հինգշաբթի օրը որոշակի ինֆորմացիա կհայտնվի։


չանսերդ քչացան:Ահաբեկչություն-ը մենակ մնաց:

----------


## ministr

> Ի դեպ, հպարտ եմ նախագահովս։ Նա, ԱՄՆ-ից հասավ Լեհաստան, ընկերոջ հուղարկավորությանը մասնակցելու համար… Չնայած հրաբուխին, չնայած Ռուսաստանի առաջին լեդիի ներկայությանը… Չնայած ամեն ինչի… Լեհ ժողովրդի ու Կաչինսկու եղբոր դեմքին  առաջին անգամ վերջին ծանր օրերի ընթացքում երևաց ոգևորություն, հույս ու նույնիսկ ժպիտ։ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իրական ընկերությունը սահմաններ չի ճանաչում


Ձեռը տվելա էն մարդուն, ու ինքը նայումա կողքերը: Տենաս որ մի լեհուհու դեկոլտենա մի քիչ բացվել ու սա էլ աչքերով ուտումա?  :Smile: 
Սենց ցավակցող ովա տեսել հեչ?

----------

davidus (20.04.2010), Moonwalker (13.08.2011), Rhayader (20.04.2010), Tig (20.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են կազմակերպել... թեթև տար, պլզ..


Մի հատ պատկերացրա էլի... ինչի համար ա պետք ռուսներին մի հատ հոգնած պետության քաղաքական գործիչների վարի տալ...
Ոչ նավթ ունեին կիսելու, ոչ ոսկի, ոչ էլ Պոլշան ինչ–որ ձևով ռուսների հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ էր...
Ու որն էր իմաստը, եթե չեն կարա հայտարարեն "Հա, մենք ենք արել, այ սրա համար ենք արել..."
Համ էլ՝ տենց բան անելը առնվազն տեռորիզմ ա ու անիմաստ քայլ... Ասենք՝ մեկին վախացրեցիր, էլ ոչ ոք քո ինքնաթիռներով երբեք չի թռնի  :LOL:  Մնացածին ոնց ես վերացնելու

----------

Rhayader (20.04.2010), Բիձա (20.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռուսների քաղաքականությունը արդեն հազար տարի է "բաժանիր, որ տիրես"–ն է։ Նրանք իրենց եղածը զարգացնելու ունակ չեն, ուստի ավիրում են կողքիններին, որ տիրեն ու իրենք չսկեն։ Կատինի ողբերգությունն ու վերջին դեպքը լրիվ տեղավորվում է ռուսական տրամաբանության շրջանակներում, դրա համար էլ կասկածները հավայի չեն։ Ռուսական խառնակիչ ու ավերիչ քաղաքականությունը եղել է թե լեհերի, թե մերձբալթյան ժողովուրդների, թե վրացիների, թե թաթարների, թե հայերի նկատմամբ։ Ողջ պատմությունը դա է ցույց տալիս։
Հետաքրքրվողները կարող են կարդալ.

Канцерократия. Россия: история болезни – этиология, прогноз и лечение.

Огонь и меч на Кавказе

Армяно-татарская резня 1905—1906

Սա է ռուսների քաղաքականությունը՝




> «русские власти вместо того, чтобы улучшить отношения между двумя расами путём беспристрастного администрирования, пошли путём принципа „разделяй и властвуй“. Определённое время они выказывали фаворитизм армянам за счёт татар. Все небольшие должности были даны первым, что дало преимущество им против татар, которых они раздражали коррупцией и взысканиями. Позже русские власти поменяли политику, считая, что армяне становятся доминирующими, и из-за растущей деятельности армянских революционных обществ»


Ուզում եմ ասել, որ Արտգեոյի դիրքորոշումն ու ասելիքը զուտ պաշտպանություն է, և տեղին։ Եվ չարժէ ձեռ առնել ու հումորի վերածել, ամեն ինչ ավելի քան լուրջ է։

----------

Sagittarius (22.04.2010), Աթեիստ (20.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Բելգիացիք ախր շատ անհումոր ժողովուրդ են, էլի...  :LOL: 

http://inforotor.ru/visit/3333740?ur...&amp;nums=4071




> Общественность Польши взбудоражена появившейся в бельгийской газете Gazet van Antwerpen карикатурой на трагедию, связанную с гибелью президента Польши Качиньского и большого количества представителей политических, культурных и религиозных слоев. На карикатуре изображен рухнувший орел на фоне польского флага и надпись "The Eagle Has Landed", что можно перевести как "Орел приземлился" или же "Орел долетался".

----------


## Հայկօ

> Արտ, գրառումներիցդ պարանոյայի հոտ ա գալիս...
> Եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են կազմակերպել... *թեթև տար, պլզ..*


Ամեն ինչ հենց էդտեղից էլ սկսվում ա:




> Մի հատ պատկերացրա էլի... ինչի համար ա պետք ռուսներին մի հատ հոգնած պետության քաղաքական գործիչների վարի տալ...
> Ոչ նավթ ունեին կիսելու, ոչ ոսկի, ոչ էլ Պոլշան ինչ–որ ձևով ռուսների հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ էր...
> Ու որն էր իմաստը, եթե չեն կարա հայտարարեն "Հա, մենք ենք արել, այ սրա համար ենք արել..."
> Համ էլ՝ տենց բան անելը առնվազն տեռորիզմ ա ու անիմաստ քայլ... Ասենք՝ մեկին վախացրեցիր, էլ ոչ ոք քո ինքնաթիռներով երբեք չի թռնի  Մնացածին ոնց ես վերացնելու


 Հաստա՞տ, *Ֆրեյա* ջան: Կարող ե՞ս հաստատ համոզված ասել, որ ռուսները դրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չէին կարող ունենալ: Ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ինչ ա եղել, ինչի համար ա եղել, ոնց ա եղել: ՌՖ-ին ինչ-որ բան պետք լինելու-չլինելու մասին դու չես կարող դատել:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Լեհերը վիդեո են դրել, որտեղ ըստ իրենց երևում է թե ինչպես են սպանում ողջ մնացածներին



Հիշեցնեմ, որ ռուսական կողմը դեռ 21 հոգու դիակ չի փոխանցել լեհական կողմին։

----------


## Leo Negri

Հաիթիի թռչող ափսեների ֆեյքերը ավելի լավ էին սարքած...  :Xeloq:

----------

davidus (21.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Զարմանում եմ վրացիների (մասնավորապես խելագար Սաակաշվիլիի) փոքրոգության վրա: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման ողբերությունը որպես առիթ օգտագործել հակառուսական մուղամին նոր թափ տալու համար  :Xeloq:

----------

Adriano (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Հիմք ընդունելով կանոնադրության 2.3.4 կետը, ըստ որի թեմաներին պետք է տալ նրա բովանդակությունը լավ ներկայացնող և իմաստալից վերնագրեր, թեման վերանվանվել է «Կատին - 2։ 2010 թվական… Պուտին» տարբերակից «Ավիավթար Սմոլենսկում. դժբախտ պատահա՞ր, թե՞ միտումնավոր սպանություն» տարբերակի: Անլուրջ և օֆթոփային՝ այդ թվում Անգելայի և Վլադիմիրի ծիծիկներին, ինչպես նաև Սահակաշվիլիին նվիրված գրառումները ջնջվել են: Սրան հաջորդող օֆթոփներն ու ջրիկությունները կտուգանվեն:*

----------

Adriano (23.04.2010), Ambrosine (21.04.2010), Chuk (21.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (22.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Զարմանում եմ վրացիների (մասնավորապես խելագար Սաակաշվիլիի) փոքրոգության վրա: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է նման ողբերությունը որպես առիթ օգտագործել հակառուսական մուղամին նոր թափ տալու համար


Ասա է, էն օրը լրիվ հաբռգել էր, իրան Վրաստանի նախագահի տեղ ա դրել։ 

Ի դեպ, նորություն կա, Պուծինը Ուկրայինայի համար գազի գինը իջացրեց, երևի հիշեցնելու կարիք չկա ում հաշվին…

Էսօր նենց մի հատ կայֆ սայտ եմ հայտնաբերել 192.168.1.1 ։Դ վերջն ա

----------


## Sagittarius

> Եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են կազմակերպել... թեթև տար, պլզ..
> 
> 
> Մի հատ պատկերացրա էլի... *ինչի համար ա պետք ռուսներին մի հատ հոգնած պետության քաղաքական գործիչների վարի տալ...*
> Ոչ նավթ ունեին կիսելու, ոչ ոսկի, *ոչ էլ Պոլշան ինչ–որ ձևով ռուսների հետ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ էր...*
> Ու որն էր իմաստը, եթե չեն կարա հայտարարեն "Հա, մենք ենք արել, այ սրա համար ենք արել..."
> Համ էլ՝ տենց բան անելը առնվազն տեռորիզմ ա ու անիմաստ քայլ... Ասենք՝ մեկին վախացրեցիր, էլ ոչ ոք քո ինքնաթիռներով երբեք չի թռնի  Մնացածին ոնց ես վերացնելու


 :Shok:  փորձեմ չհամաձայնվել, ներկա դրությամբ Լեհաստանը Ռուսաստանի համար ամենաշատպրոբլեմներ ստեղծող երկիրն ա ԵՄում.

----------


## Ariadna

> ԼԵՀԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԵԼ Է ԿՈՐԾԱՆՎԱԾ ՕԴԱՆԱՎԻ ՁԱՅՆԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 
> Լեհաստանի կառավարության կայքում հրապարակվել է Սմոլենսկում շաբաթներ առաջ աղետի ենթարկված Տու-154 նախագահական օդանավի անձնակազմի խցիկում արված ձայնագրությունները, որոնք արձանագրում են օդանավի ձայնագրող սարքերի վրա: Այդ աղետի հետեւանքով զոհվեց Լեհաստանի գրեթե ամբողջ իշխանական էլիտան` նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկու գլխավորությամբ:
> 
> Հրապարակված նյութը կազմում է ավելի քան 40 էջ: Խոսակցությունը, որ աղետից առաջ տեղի է ունեցել անձնակազմի խցիկում, սկսվում է մի անծանոթի ձայնով: Ընդհանրապես, ձայնագրությունից պարզ է դառնում, որ օդաչուների խցիկում կան մի քանի կողմնակի անձինք, որոնց խոսակցությունների մի զգալի մասը սակայն լավ չի հասկացում, քանի որ նրանք եղել են ձայնագրիչ սարքից հեռու: Հստակ հայտնի է, որ օդաչուների խցիկում եղել է Լեհաստանի ռազմաօդային ուժերի հրամանատար Անջել Վլասիկը, եւ ինչպես լեհական հեռուստաընկերություններն էին հաղորդել` արտգործնախարարության դիվանագիտական արարողակարգերի բաժնի ղեկավար Մարիուշ Կազանան:
> 
> Ձայնագրությունից պարզ է դառնում, որ ապրիլի 10-ին Մոսկվայի ժամանակով ժամը 10.04-ին նրանցից մեկը օդաչուներին ասում է. “Դա շատ բարդ կլինի: Ոչինչ չի երեւա”: 10.10 րոպեին երկրորդ օդաչուն հաղորդում է, որ ունեն 10 տոննա վառելիք, ինչը բավական է պահեստային օդանավակայան հասնելու համար: “Չէ, դե երկիրը տեսանելի է, ինչ որ բան տեսանելի է: Գուցե ոչ մի սարսափելի ան էլ չկա”, ասում է երկրորդ օդաչուն մի քանի վարկյան անց: 10.17 րոպեին օդանավի հրամանատար Պրոտասյուկը ասում է. “Վատ է, մառախուղ եղավ, անհայտ է, կիջնենք արդյոք մենք”:
> 
> 10.23-ին խցիկում գտնվող կողմնակի անձանցից մեկը (ձայնագրությունների վերծանման հեղինակներից մեկը եզրակացնում է, որ դա դիվանագիտական արարողակարգի ղեկավար Կազանի ձայնն է), դիմում է օդաչուին. “Պարոն հրամանատար, երբ եք դուք արդեն վայրէջք կատարելու, կարելի՞ է հարցնել”: Դրան հրամանատարը պատասխանում է. “Խնդրեմ”, իսկ շտուրմանը տալիս է բարձրությունը`”3600 մետր”: Անձնակազմը պատրաստվում է բարձրությունը նվազեցնելուն, կապվում է երկրի հետ. 10.24-ին դիպետչերը հետաքրքրվում է, թե որն է օդանավի պահեստային օդանավակայանը: Պատասխանում են, որ դա Վիտեբսկի կամ Մինսկի օդանավակայաններն են: Հրամանատարը տեղեկություն է հարցնում երկրի տեսանելիության մասին: Նրան պատասխանում են, որ տեսանելիությունը 400 մետր է: “Մենք քեզ սրտագին ողջունում ենք”, խոսակցություններին միանում է ՏՈՒ-154-ից ժամեր առաջ նույն օդանավակայանում վայրէջք կատարծ լեհական պատվիրակության մեկ այլ օդանավի` ՅԱԿ-40-ի օդաչուն: “Գիտես, ընդհանուր առմամբ այստեղ լրիվ … (անպարկեշտ բառ) վիճակ է: Տեսանելի է մոտ 400 մետր, իսկ ամպերի եզրի բարձրությունը նշանակալիորեն քիչ է 50 մետրից”:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ www.lragir.am

----------

Chuk (02.06.2010), Norton (02.06.2010), One_Way_Ticket (02.06.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Այսօր ֆեյսբուքում մեկը դրել է Սմոլենսկի օդանավակայանի խոսակցությունների տրանսկրիպցիան։ Իսկական է, թե հորինած, չեմ կարող պնդել։
http://c0089667.cdn2.cloudfiles.rack.../open_micr.pdf

----------


## ministr

Մի քանի օր նորություններով ցույց էին տալիս ու կարդում էդ խոսակցությունը: Լեհաստանն էլ ընդունելա, որ մեղքն իրենցնա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մի քանի օր նորություններով ցույց էին տալիս ու կարդում էդ խոսակցությունը: Լեհաստանն էլ ընդունելա, որ մեղքն իրենցնա:


Ես էլ հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, կարծում էի հայտնագործություն արեցի  :Smile:  Հատկապես, որ նշածս փաստաթղթի ամեն էջի վերևում գրված է "не подлежит разглашению":

----------


## ministr

Դա հրապարակվելա էն բանից հետո, եւբ Լեհաստանը սկսելա հայտարարել, որ դիսպետչերներն էլ են մեղավոր: Իսկ խոսակցությունից պարզ երևումա, որ օդաչուներն են որոշել վայրէջք կատարել, իսկ ոչ մի դիսպետչեր իրավունք չունի ասի վայրէջք կատարի կամ չէ: Իրանից հասնումա ներկայացնել պայմանները իսկ որոշումն ընդունումա օդաչուն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Սմոլենսկի ողբերգության հետևում կանգնած է Պուտինը. WikiLeaks*

ԱՄՆ-ի կողմն անցած Մոսկվայի նախկին գաղտնի գործակալը հայտնել է, որ 2010 թ. ապրիլին լեհական ղեկավարության մահվան կազմակերպման հետևում կանգնած է Պուտինը: Այս մասին հայտնել է Ստեֆանիա Մաուրիցին՝ L'Espresso շաբաթաթերթի կայքում հրապարակված բացառիկ նյությում:

«2010 թ. ապրիլ: Ռուսաստանում վթարի ենթարկվեց ինքնաթիռ, որի մեջ գտվում էր Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեհ Կաչինսկին և նրա մերձավոր շրջապատը: Մի քանի օր հետո մոսկվացի գործակալը, ով անցել էր ԱՄՆ-ի կողմը, հայտնում է, որ դա Կրեմլի ձեռքի գործն է: 2010 հունիս: գաղտնի գործակալը մահանում է հանելուկային պայմաններում: Անհավանական պատմությունը շարադրված է wikiLeaks-ի վերջին ֆայլերում »,- գրում է հրատարակությունը:

Ինչպես նշում է հոդվածի հեղինակը, Սերգեյ Տրետյակովը, ով 53 տարեկան էր, բոլոր ժամանակների ամենահայտնի գործակալներից մեկն էր: Դեռևս նրա կենդանության օրոք The Washington Post թերթի լրագրող Փիթ Էրլին «Ընկեր Ջի» անունով գիրք էր գրել նրա մասին: Գործակալի անսպասելի մահը շատերի մոտ է կասկած հարուցել:

Ամեերիկյան հետախուզական և վերլուծական Stratfor ընկերության տեղեկատվության բազայի 5.3 միլիոն էլեկտրոնային նամակներում, որոնք WikiLeaks-ը հրապարակել է իր կայքում, առկա են փաստաթղթեր Տրետյակովի մահվան վերաբերյալ, որոնց համաձայն՝ գործակալի մահը կարող է կապված լինել ինքնաթիռի վթարի հետ, որի մեջ գտնվում էին Լեհաստանի նախագահը, նրա կինը և ևս 94 ուղևորներ՝ բոլորը բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ:

«Կաչինսկին պատվիրակության հետ միասին մեկնում էր Կատին` մասնակցելու Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ Ստալինի հրամանով սպանված 20 հազար լեհերի հիշատակին նվիրված միջոցառմանը: Սակայն ինքնաթիռը նշանակման վայր չի հասնում: Ինքնաթիռը վթարի է ենթարկվում Սմոլենսկի օդանավակայանում` փորձելով վայրէջք կատարել։ Այդ օրը ուժեղ մառախուղ էր, սակայն օդաչուն որոշում է իջեցնել ինքնաթիռը: Ոմանք, սակայն, այլ մառախուղ են տեսնում. խոսքը վերաբերում է երկու երկրների հարաբերություններին` Կաչինսկու Լեհաստանի և պուտինյան Ռուսաստանի: Ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնքի չէր նրանց վատ հարաբերությունները: Ռուսները վայրէջքի թույտվություն չտվեցին` իմանալով, որ լեհ նախագահը կստիպի օդաչուին նստեցնել ինքնաթիռը և թույլ չի տա, որպեսզի ինքնաթիռը շրջվի և վայրէջք կատարի մեկ այլ տեղում»,- գրել է Stratfor-ի ղեկավարը պատահարից 12 օր հետո` հիմնվելով Տրետյակովի հայտարարության վրա:

«Նա ենթադրում է, որ խոսքը գիտակցված գործողությունների մասին է: Դրանք նրա բառերն են, այլ ոչ թե իմ»,-ընգծել է ամերիկացին, հավելելով, որ ռուսները համանման այլ նախագծեր ունեն` օտարերկրյա առաջնորդներին ոչնչացնելու համար»,- ասվում է հոդվածում:

Ինչպես գրում է հոդվածի հեղինակը, Տրետյակովը բացահայտ մեղադրել է Պուտինին: Լեհական ղեկավարությունը մահացել է 2010 թ. ապրիլին, իսկ Տրետյակովը` նույն թվականի հունիսի 13-ին:

http://1in.am/arm/world_wrussia_65768.html

----------

keyboard (10.03.2012), Moonwalker (10.03.2012), Աթեիստ (10.03.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (22.03.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Սմոլենսկի ողբերգության հետևում կանգնած է Պուտինը. WikiLeaks*


Նենց չի, որ մենք Մեդվեդևի վրա էինք կասկածում  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2012), Moonwalker (10.03.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (22.03.2012), Ձայնալար (10.03.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեր մեջ ասած անակապ հոդված ա, ոչ մի նոր բան չկա մեջը բացի նրանից որ ինչ որ անհայտ պայմաններում մահացած/սպանված _դասալիք_ գաղտնի գործակալ ասել ա, որ Պուտինի մատը խառն ա։ Է հա ինչքան որ կարող ա խառը լինի, էնքան էլ կարող ա խառը չլինի: Համենայն դեպս լեհական կողմի էտքան ուսումնասիրություններից հետո էլ ոչ մի նոր բան չավելացավ էս գործում։

----------

keyboard (10.03.2012), Moonwalker (10.03.2012), One_Way_Ticket (10.03.2012), Vaio (10.03.2012), Ձայնալար (10.03.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հարցը նրանում ա թե էս ինքնաթիռի էկիպաժի սպանությունից հետո լեհական կողմը որքանով ա լեհական մնացել: Ասածս էն ա՝ հայկական կողմն էլ հոկտեմբերի 27-ը չբացահայտեց, քանզի այն նույնն ա ինչ ռուսական կողմը:

----------

Rammer (16.03.2012), Աթեիստ (10.03.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Դզումա բայց, ասածս կամաց-կամաց իրականանումա, մեկա աշխարհը Ռուսաստանինն ա ու ինչ էլ անեն, ինչ էլ լինի տենց էլ մնալույա...
 Союз не рушимый республик советьских.... Сверх Держав Российская Федерация :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չեմ կարծում որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի հետ համեմատելու է: Քանի որ մինչև հիմա էլ Լեհաստանը ոչ մի նշան ցույց չի տվել իր տարածքում ԱՄՆի Հակաօդային Պաշտպանության համակարգը չտեղադրելու վերաբերյալ: Էնպես որ ավելի հակված եմ, որ էլի նույն արևմտամետ Լեհաստանն ա: 
Ես չեմ ասում Պուտինից տենց բան սպասելի չի, շատ էլ հավանական ա որ ինչ որ կերպ ազդել են ինքնաթիռի վրա: Բայց դե ճամբար փոխած գործակալը հաստատ վստահելի աղբյուր չի էլի:
Բացի դրանից էս կարգի սպանությունները երբեք էլ մինչև վերջ չեն բացահայտվում: Նույնիսկ էտ ամենա«դեմոկրատական» երկիր ԱՄՆ-ում մինչև Ջոն Քենեդու սպանության մանրամասները «հույժ գաղտնի» դրույթով պլոմբած պահում են: Վաղեմության ժամկետն էլ եսիմ քանի տարի ա, էնպես որ էտ սերունդը էլ կենդանի չլինի, երբ բացեն արխիվը:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ընդհանրապես, պաշտոնյաների մահը միշտ էլ մարդկանց մոտ կասկած է հարուցում, մարդկանց թվում է, թե պաշտոնյաները անմահ են, վեչնի են, իսկ նրանց մահը պարտադիր պետք է սպանություն լինի...

Հնարավոր է, որ դժբախտ պատահար է: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ  ոչ:

----------

keyboard (10.03.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նոր բացահայտումներ Լեհաստանի նախագահի կործանված օդանավի ձայնագրություններից




> 2010 թվականին Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկիի օդանավի կործանվելուց րոպեներ առաջ օդաչուներին ստիպել են վայրէջք կատարել` չնայած թանձր մառախուղին: Սա է վկայում օդաչուների խցիկի ձայնագրության սղագրությունը, որը հրապարակել է լեհական RMF ռադիոկայանը:
> 
> Վերծանված ձայնագրությունը բացահայտում է, որ օդանավի անձնակազմը մի քանի անգամ կողմնակի անձանց խնդրել է դուրս գալ օդաչուների խցիկից: Խոսակցություններից պարզ է դառնում, որ շրջապատի մարդիկ գարեջուր են խմել, բայց որևէ ապացույց չկա, որ անձնակազմի անդամները ևս ալկոհոլ են օգտագործել:
> 
> Սմոլենսկի մոտ օդանավի աղետից 96 մարդ զոհվեց, ներառյալ՝ Լեհաստանի նախագահ Լեխ Կաչինսկին, նրա կինը, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահը, բարձրաստիճան զինվորականներ և պաշտոնյաներ:
> 
> Հետաքննությունը մինչև հիմա շարունակվում է:
> 
> Reuters լրատվական գործակալության փոխանցմամբ՝ հետաքննությունը իրականացնող Վարշավայի զինվորական դատախազության գրասենյակը այս պահին հրաժարվել է արձագանքել RMF ռադիոկայանի հաղորդմանը:
> ...

----------

Աթեիստ (08.04.2015)

----------


## keyboard

ես մի բան չեմ ջոգում, էս մեր նախագահական բորտը խի ոչ մի անգամ մի հատ չվթարվեց ընգներ այ մարդ, միթե՞ էդքան լավն ա

----------

Nadine (08.04.2015)

----------

